# Mutation



## markdamone (Jul 3, 2005)

i have been growing for a few months.
My palnt has somthing strange going on, the leaves have 5 points some have 7 and near the top ythere are 9 points on the leaf any ideas on what the hell is happin'


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2005)

sounds like it's a marijuana plant, growing up. Thats "What the hell is happenin'"


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2005)

Its all normal, just let it ride.  I would start to get worried if you had stounted growth, insect/pest/thief issues.


----------

